# vid of a woman and a dog together!



## DeLamar.J (Jul 15, 2004)

http://media.ebaumsworld.com/smartdog.wmv


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Jul 15, 2004)

lol - you know, there was an episode of King of the Hill a while ago about "dog dancing", which I thought was even funnier when someone told me it actually exists.  Proof!

I wonder how long that took.  The sweet part is watching the dog seem to enjoy itself.


----------



## TigerWoman (Jul 15, 2004)

Thanks, that was really amazing.  Makes regular dog shows obsolete.
Py, my dog, sleep...good dog. Well, she does follow me pretty good. TW


----------



## michaeledward (Jul 15, 2004)

My wife and I have become dog nuts over the past few years. She has always had dogs, I however came to the marriage being very afraid of dogs. Well, you know you can get all sorts of competitions for these animals.  Apparently, Agility isn't challenging enough for the shelties and border collies.  While our Leonbergers are pretty bright, they certainly don't have the same level of energy, or desire to please as some breeds. 

If you have a dog like a sheltie, you do need to keep their mind engaged. Although ... Dancing is not the way I would do it.

Thanks. Mike


----------



## DeLamar.J (Jul 15, 2004)

I love this vid, it got me thinking though, if you can get a dog to do that, wouldnt it be great to find a kata you could do together.


----------



## MA-Caver (Jul 15, 2004)

Loved it. I was disappointed that the whole dance wasn't available, seemed cut off at the end and am curious as to the rest of the routine. 
But either way totally charmed by it. Yeah that dog seemed to really enjoy doing that dance. 
That is a very well trained animal and it got me thinking that basically all dogs are capable of doing similar feats of whatever their master's/mistresses imaginations are capable of coming up with if their masters/mistresses would take the time to work with the animal. Sit, stay, heel, come and NO! seem to be the basic commands most people want their dogs to know. 
The lady in the video looks like she spent weeks if not months teaching her dog to dance. 
Thanks for the smile.


----------



## Seig (Jul 15, 2004)

That was GREAT, thank you....


----------



## Flatlander (Jul 16, 2004)

I concur.  That's a good dog.


----------



## 7starmantis (Jul 16, 2004)

That was very good!! It would be interesting to see someone work up a good kata or form like that.

7sm


----------



## Enson (Jul 16, 2004)

that was awesome. amazing what dogs can learn.


----------



## Sarah (Aug 23, 2004)

That is called Heelwork to music over here, it is quite popular. I use to compete in Obedience with my Husky and Lab, a lot of obedience people would also do Heelwork to music because the dogs just love it. My Husky took to it well.


----------



## JPR (Aug 24, 2004)

That was amazing.


----------



## Zepp (Aug 24, 2004)

Nifty.


----------

